
Angry Businesses Organize Anti-Yelp Websites. This Is A Sure Sign Of Their Success. - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/02/angry-businesses-organize-anti-yelp-websites-this-is-a-sure-sign-of-their-success/
======
utnick
The 'anti-yelp websites' cited in the article are a blog with 1 post and a
discussion board with 1 thread.

